# PSU Suggestion



## vravada (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for PSU for my system configuration.  Budget max 4k.

i5 2500 / Intel DH67VR / XFX Radeon 6670 1gb ddr5 / Dell IN2030.

I do not have any near plans to upgrade my gpu. So I would be probably looking for PSU of 500w which I think is more than enough for my system.  

I live in hyderabad, enquired in CTC secunderabad and could not locate Seasonic S12 II 520 nor Corsair GS 500.  The only possible or rather best options available Corsair CX 500 V2 for 3.2k OR Corsair GS 600 for 4.2k.

Any thoughts ?
Thanks
Venkat


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 21, 2012)

go with 500W V2 and save some cash


----------



## Tarun (Jan 21, 2012)

frankly speaking even a Corsair CX430 V2 or a FSP SAGA II 500w will be good enough for that config both are in between 2k and 2.5k


----------



## sunny4691 (Jan 21, 2012)

Go for fsp saga 500w, it will be enough for you rig, you could even add a higher gpu on this psu.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2012)

Going with Corsair CX-430 v2 @ 2.4k makes more sense as Op is not going to upgrade anytime soon and that PSu is enough to handle Op's PC very nicely even if Op upgrades to a better gpu later and the PSu comes with 3 years warranty where FSP only has 2 years - so Op sjould opt for  CX 430 v2


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 22, 2012)

Another vote for the CX 430 v2


----------

